# Reeflo dart repair



## moose (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello,

Can anyone help me out, I'm looking for the seal replacement kit and possibly bearing for my reeflo dart pump. Does anyone know off hand if any of our LFS carry these parts or even better if they service them?

Thanks


----------



## edbeck (Jan 21, 2013)

Call ORG...


----------



## moose (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks, I will give them a call


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

reefquarium carry reeflo pumps. woodbine #7 area.


----------

